# white face?



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So I have a couple of bubs that have white faces, but this female I certantly love because only her face is white, the others are pied. Is there anything special about having a white face. I wanted to keep her for breeding because of her color but wanted to see if this could be a reaccuring thing.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

She will be pied most likley, Looks not far off the head making in Hereford, a few varieties came from the recessive spotting gene (not sure if Hereford do to) so you could work to selectively breed it, but you would bee looking at a long term project.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I had seen someone posting Herefords bubs before, didn't think she was one of them. Well I know long projects gonna be trying to get some hairless mice by breeding my rex does and a buck (if I get one from Woolies litter). Um... second question about her, does she look like a recessive yellow? Pic makes her a bit darker than she really is. She looks to be a light golden yellow.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

She does look it, but is this baby from one of your brindles?


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

um the male was a pied brindle, mother was a self black. Although she was one I got from a feeder breeder so there's no telling what's in her line


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Ever notice any dark smudges on the skin when hair first started coming in? Any of the other babies have any brindle markings?

If the buck is brindle, there should be brindles in the litter. If there are brindles in the litter, this one could be an undermarked brindle.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

no brindle markings on any of them which surprised me


----------

